# New to Virgina. NEVER hunted or eaten Morels. I Need Help!!lol



## Cwanders (May 5, 2018)

Hello! I am new to the area. I am from the coast of South Carolina and as far as I know, there are no Morels there. I've always heard about Morels, but never had them! I am very excited about it. Everyone I've EVER asked about them goes crazy and says how amazing they are!!
Anyway, I live in Stuarts Draft, in Augusta County Va. I have a spot or 2 in mind that Ive hiked around that I feel like may be good areas. Any advice or conversation about this is welcomed and appreciated. I have got to try some this year!!! thank you, for any input.


----------



## Cwanders (May 5, 2018)

I hope this posts. I'm not all that familiar with Forums either.


----------

